# Clarify count of views on new bilateral HIP cpt codes



## raechelz (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello fellow coders:   We are having a discussion in my office and need others thoughts:

example is :  AP and Lateral done on both RT and LT hip  I have 3 coders that all code it different.  cpts are 73521 or 73522

1. Codes it as 3 views since the AP of both hips can be done at the same time and the laterals have to move to do each hip
2. Codes it as 4 views as the AP and Lateral are done on both hips
3. Codes it as 2 views as the AP and Lateral are 2 different types of views and the code already states bilateral

I would love your thoughts and or documentation to support whatever may be.

Thank you!

Raechel in Colorado


----------



## Ritika (Aug 4, 2017)

*coding*

Hi,

I think we should code it as 73521 that is xray hips bilateral with 2 views as ap and lateral these are considered as 2 views and 73521 is for bilateral hip xray.  so I will go with option 3.


----------



## chembree (Sep 18, 2017)

raechelz said:


> Hello fellow coders:   We are having a discussion in my office and need others thoughts:
> 
> example is :  AP and Lateral done on both RT and LT hip  I have 3 coders that all code it different.  cpts are 73521 or 73522
> 
> ...



It is 4 views. Each view of each hip is counted separately. Also if the pelvis is imaged, those views are counted separately. 

https://www.acr.org/Advocacy/Econom...oding/Coding-Source-List/2015/Sep-Oct-2015/QA


----------

